

The Spinning of Spinvox - baha_man
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/technology/2009/07/the_spinning_of_spinvox.html

======
cesare
This article has brought me a vision of a (matrix-like) future in which
corporations clone and train humans specifically for these kind of call center
jobs. Customers, of course, are told that they're interacting with an AI
software.

------
peregrine
Google Voice used machines and while it is nowhere near perfect it works
surprisingly well. You only need a few parts of most voice mails to get the
point of them.

Google Voice is an excellent service and I am happy to be a user.

------
bensummers
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=719311>

~~~
inovica
This bit:

"one of the problems with letting people go is, they lose their equity, so it
can create quite a few angry people out there and it’s part of the pains of
growth and building a business.”

So give them 'equity' so they work hard and then get rid of them? Nice
practice

